# Fenix LD02 (XP-E2, 1x AAA, clicky) keychain review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more



## selfbuilt (Apr 23, 2015)

The LD02 is one of several Fenix AAA keychain lights currently available. It is distinctive for its TIR optic and clicky switch tailcap (the latter is a rarity on commercial keychain lights). Let's see how it compares to the competition in this class.

*Manufacturer Reported Specifications:* 
(note: as always, these are simply what the manufacturer/dealer provides – scroll down to see my actual testing results).


LED: Cree XP-E2 LED 
Output/Runtime: Hi 100 lumens / 45min (NiMH), 30min (alkaline) – Mid 25 lumens / 4hr 15min (NiMH/alkaline) – Lo 8 lumens / 14hr 30min (NiMH), 15hr (alkaline)
Beam Distance: 45m
Beam Intensity: 505cd
Uses one AAA battery
76mm(Length)*15mm(Diameter)
16g weight (excluding battery)
Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness
Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum
Premium type 3 hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
Impact resistant: 1m
Waterproof: IPX-8, underwater 2m
Package Contents: 1 x Flashlight, 1 x AAA Battery, extra o-ring, warranty card, manual 
MSRP: ~$32 (discounts available, see flashlightreviews.ca)


















Fenix packaging has been fairly standard for a few years now, with accurate details and ANSI FL-1 specs printed on the outside. Inside, you get the light and standard extras – AAA alkaline battery, extra o-rings, pocket clip (attached), manual, and product inserts. 













From left to right: Panasonic Eneloop Pro NiMH AAA; Fenix LD02, E99Ti; Olight i3S (2014); Lumintop Tool AAA; Thrunite Ti3, L3 Illumination L08.

All dimensions directly measured, and given with no batteries installed (and without keychain ring, where removable): 

*Fenix LD02 (with clip)*: Weight: 16.5g, Length: 76.9mm, Width (bezel): 14.4mm
*Fenix E99Ti*: Weight: 18.7g, Length: 66.1mm, Width (bezel): 14.1mm

*Foursevens Preon P0*: Weight 13.0g (with keychain clip), Length 55.0mm, Width 12.6mm (bezel)
*Foursevens Preon P1*: Weight 15.3g (with keychain clip), Length 75.6mm, Width 14.0mm (bezel)
*Klarus Mi X6*: Weight 16.2g, Length 72.9mm (battery installed), Width 12.8mm
*L3 Illumination L08*: Weight: 22.4g, Length: 77.8mm, Width (bezel): 17.0mm
*Lumintop Tool AAA*: Weight: 15.3g, Length 82.6mm, Width 14.4mm (bezel)
*Lumintop Worm Aluminum*: Weight: 14.3g, Length 72.0mm (battery installed, off), Width 14.1mm (bezel)
*Olight i3 (2013/14)*: Weight 12.3g, Length: 69.3mm, Width (bezel): 14.0mm
*Thrunite Ti3*: Weight: 11.5g, Length: 69.9mm, Width (bezel): 13.6mm
*Titanium Innovations Illuminati Aluminum*: Weight 13.9g (with keychain clip), Length 68.8mm, Width 14.0mm (bezel)

Even with the tailcap clicky, the LD02 is in the same range as most multi-mode AAA keychain lights.






















Anodizing is the typical Fenix matte black, with no chips or blemishes on my sample. White lettering is clear and sharp. There is a good amount of knurling, of reasonable aggressiveness. With the pocket clip in place, the light will not roll. 

Screw threads are standard triangular cut, and fine (as on most AAA keychain lights). Threads are anodized, allowing you to lock out the light – or use it as a twisy-style light, if you prefer.

There is a physical reverse polarity feature in the head, so only standard button-top AAA cells can be used.

Clip holds on fairly securely, and holds the light well. 

There is a small cut-out on the tail for a split ring attachment point. Tailstanding is not possible due to the protruding reverse-clicky tailswitch. See UI section below for more info.










Unlike most keychain lights, the LD02 uses a small optic for focusing. The LD02 uses the latest XP-E2 emitter. Please see my detailed beamshots later in this review.

*User Interface*

Turn the light on/off by the reverse clicky switch (i.e., click and release to turn on/off). You can advance through modes by a partial soft-press of the switch (or rapid off/on). Alternatively, you can loosen-tighten the head to move through modes when switched on at the tailcap.

Mode sequence is: Med > Lo > Hi, in repeating sequence. The light always defaults to Med if it is off for more than a second or two. There is no mode memory.

There are no strobe modes.

*Video*: 

For information on the light, including the build and user interface, please see my video overview:



For all my videos, I recommend you have annotations turned on. I commonly update the commentary with additional information or clarifications before publicly releasing the video.

As an aside, if you want to get an instant notification for every new review that I post, you can subscribe to my YouTube channel. The vids go public at the same time as the reviews here on CPF.  

*No PWM*

There is no sign of pulse width modulation (PWM) at any output level on LD02 - the light appears to be fully current-controlled and flicker-free. 

*Beamshots:*

For white-wall beamshots below, all lights are on Max output on an Eneloop NiMH AAA. Lights are about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences.














































The optic on the LD02 doesn't produce a greatly different beam from a reflector in these small sized lights. The hotspot is perhaps slightly less sharply defined, with a more gradual transition in intensity to the periphery.

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, as described on my flashlightreviews.ca website. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lightbox values to Lumens thread for more info. 

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables. Effective July 2012, I have updated all my Peak Intensity/Beam Distance measures with a NIST-certified Extech EA31 lightmeter (orange highlights).






Max output is pretty standard for the class, although the low mode seems higher than most other multi-level lights. As an aside, the Fenix E99Ti appears to have a largely identical circuit and beam pattern, although my sample has a lower Lo mode.

To explore output levels further on the LD02, here is an estimated lumen table on all modes:






Clearly, NiMH is required to access the maximum output possible. Let's check out the runtimes for more info.

*Runtimes*

For all my AA/AAA reviews, I've started including Panasonic Eneloop Pro NiMH cells. For AAA, these are basically the same as the second generation Sanyo Eneloop "XX-powered" Pro cells, now manufactured under the Panasonic name. They have a typical capacity of 950mAh (900mAh min), which is higher than the original Sanyo AAA Eneloops (typical 800mAh). For the time being, I will show both types of cells in my reviews.

































The LD02 steps down from Hi to Med after 3 mins runtime. As such, the Hi and Med runtimes above don't look very different.

The light shows good regulation on its Med level, and is remarkably efficient for this class of flashlight. oo:

*Potential Issues*

The LD02 steps down from Hi to Med after 3 mins continuous runtime. However, you can always switch through modes to return to Hi.

Lo mode (min output) is higher than most light in this class.

There is no memory mode, and the LD02 always starts on Med.

The LD02 cannot tailstand, due to the projecting reverse clicky switch.

Pocket clip (clip-on style) is not reversible, so only bezel down carry is possible

10440 Li-ion is not supported.

*Preliminary Observations*

The LD02 is a strong addition to the 1xAAA keychain class. It is always particularly nice to see a tailcap clicky in this size (a relative rarity). And thanks to the simple interface and anodized threads, you can always use it as a simple twisty. :wave:

The circuit performance of the LD02 is simply outstanding. The light is fully flat-regulated at all levels, with excellent efficiency. Fenix always shows the best current-controlled circuits out there – and the LD02 is particularly impressive for the AAA class. :thumbsup:

Build-wise, I like the reasonable knurling (although some on the head would help when running it as a twisty). It is a thoughtful design with the clicky switch. I know some would like a "forward clicky" style, but that just isn't feasible in this small form factor (i.e., none of the competitors offer it either).

Beam pattern is not that different from most of the reflectored lights in this class, with a broad hotspot. I guess with the small size, no type of focusing is going to have too much of an impact.

Are there any drawbacks? Well tailstanding is out, and it is a fairly basic (and non-reversible) snap-on pocket clip. User interface is similarly limited (Med - Lo - Hi), and the light automatically steps down from Hi after 3 mins (although you can easily re-engage). But these are minor quibbles in my book: performance is excellent here, and the feature set is very good for the class. Still, I do wish it had a much lower low - that's something I really like on a keychain light. Price is quite reasonable for what you are getting, especially with available discounts (see my flashlightreviews.ca site for a discount code).

I expect this light will do very well in the 1xAAA marketplace. :wave:

----

Fenix LD02 supplied by Gearbest.com for review.


----------



## 1DaveN (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for an excellent, perfectly timed review. I was just wishing for a review of the LD02 after reading Str9stroke's equally excellent review of the Surefire Titan AAA.

Not that it matters, but I think I prefer the Fenix. I've never had a Surefire, but I like the LD02's knurling and pocket clip, and it's half the price.


----------



## Ryp (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for the review!

I noticed your reviews are always posted before your video is uploaded. Is it because you have the link before subscribers can see it (while it's processing) and post it here?


----------



## mwmccormick (Apr 23, 2015)

In the side by side pic, it states that the other PB light is a Titanium Innovations Illumnati. What is the actual model of that light? I have a CA1 and its by far my favorite AAA light due to the excellent medium mode. It's in my pocket as much as a knife or coins.
Anyway, I cannot find that version anywhere, even checking your review and the retailer for it. Could you elaborate?

EDIT: Nevermind, I see it is not an Illuminati. It still intrigues me.......


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 23, 2015)

Ryp said:


> I noticed your reviews are always posted before your video is uploaded. Is it because you have the link before subscribers can see it (while it's processing) and post it here?


Yes. 

It's mainly because I am lazy. The video includes a link to this thread, and I only have the address once the review is published. But I can control when the video goes public, and so just paste the link in there at the same as I make it public, to save going back and editing.



1DaveN said:


> Not that it matters, but I think I prefer the Fenix. I've never had a Surefire, but I like the LD02's knurling and pocket clip, and it's half the price.


Haven't see the Surefire, but I do like the knurling on the LD02, and its compact size.



mwmccormick said:


> EDIT: Nevermind, I see it is not an Illuminati. It still intrigues me.......


Ooops, sorry about that. It is the Lumintop Tool AAA. I just corrected the legend. I included to show how much longer most clicky-based AAA lights are.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for the review  This is such a great little light. EDC it very often.


----------



## gkbain (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for the review. My Fenix E01 needs company. This one might just do it.


----------



## ven (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks as always for you excellent review


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks Selfbuilt, very nice review as always!


----------



## blah9 (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you for the review! I always thought I'd like this better than my LD01, but the tailstanding feature is very nice at times. Hmm...


----------



## Phlogiston (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks for the review, Selfbuilt  I actually have several LD02s already, but I do like to have your expert-level graphs and stats for future reference. 

The LD02's a nice light, I carry one as my belt EDC. I actually find the mode levels just right for me, because I have no night sight to speak of. I can't go much lower than the LD02's 8-lumen low, so it doesn't bother me when Fenix omit the firefly / moonlight / low-low modes. I would prefer an L-M-H mode sequence instead of the M-L-H one, though (more thoughts on that subject here). 

I'm not entirely convinced that the supplied pocket clip will stay on, and it's not reversible, because it fits into a recess near the tail to stop it sliding lengthwise on the body. That makes it bezel-down carry only. 

However, I have discovered that an LD01 clip - available as a spare part, no less - will fit for bezel-up carry, so that's what I do. Be warned, though: you do have to ram it on, and it will do nasty things to the anodising on the light. I wouldn't count on getting the clip off again, either, but that's what I want, so I don't care. It now makes a very nice impromptu headlamp when clipped to the brim of my baseball cap. 

Side note: the LD01 clip will fit on an E05 as well, with the same provisos. 

By the way, if your LD02 switch ever breaks - it doesn't look to be user replaceable - you can apparently resurrect it as a twisty. Swede74 has discovered that the LD02 head will work on the E05 body (link). Unfortunately, it doesn't work the other way; I would long since have legoed some clicky switch E05 2014s if it did  

Random thought: I wonder if an LD02 head would work on an E01 body too?


----------



## TheBelgian (Apr 26, 2015)

Phlogiston said:


> Random thought: I wonder if an LD02 head would work on an E01 body too?


The threading on the E01 head is male, while female on the LD02 (and nearly all other lights). Shame, because a clicky E01 sounds very interesting.


----------



## guitarhero (Apr 27, 2015)

TheBelgian said:


> The threading on the E01 head is male, while female on the LD02 (and nearly all other lights). Shame, because a clicky E01 sounds very interesting.


but the E05 head is female thread if i remember correctly. Could you not fit an E05s head on a LD02s body?
guitarhero


----------



## Chay (Apr 27, 2015)

guitarhero said:


> but the E05 head is female thread if i remember correctly. Could you not fit an E05s head on a LD02s body?
> guitarhero



I just tried it, it doesn't work but the head from the LD02 will work on the body of the E05 (2014).


----------



## selfbuilt (May 1, 2015)

Phlogiston said:


> I'm not entirely convinced that the supplied pocket clip will stay on, and it's not reversible, because it fits into a recess near the tail to stop it sliding lengthwise on the body. That makes it bezel-down carry only.
> However, I have discovered that an LD01 clip - available as a spare part, no less - will fit for bezel-up carry, so that's what I do. Be warned, though: you do have to ram it on, and it will do nasty things to the anodising on the light.


Thanks for the tip. I had mentioned in the review that the stock LD02 clip was not reversible, but realize now that it may not have been prominent enough. I have added that point again to the potential issues section (since I think a reversible clip is a good idea of a small light).


----------



## KarstGhost (May 6, 2015)

I ordered this light thanks to selfbuilt's great review.

I love it  so nice to have a clicky on a light this small.


----------



## wacbzz (May 7, 2015)

KarstGhost said:


> I love it  so nice to have a clicky on a light this small.



This. 

And I almost think this bonus part of the light is being overlooked by many. There is no "break in" period like most (if not all) AAA twisty lights and you never, _ever_ have to use two hands to operate it. With the output on NiMH batteries, this light is more adequate for it's intended use.  Yeah, it doesn't have a .0000000000001 lumen low output, but then if that's the strike against it, Fenix has a homerun in the AAA light category. It's almost like complaining that the AAA pocket/keychain light doesn't have 200 or more lumens. Some folks need to get a grip on the intended use of the light...

Great review (as always) of the light Selfbuilt! :thumbsup:


----------



## GordoJones88 (May 7, 2015)

Hey man, you stuck the Fenix E99Ti in there without me almost noticing.

I'm a little surprised both the E99Ti and the LD02 XPE2 hit 140 lumens. Nice.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 7, 2015)

GordoJones88 said:


> Hey man, you stuck the Fenix E99Ti in there without me almost noticing.
> I'm a little surprised both the E99Ti and the LD02 XPE2 hit 140 lumens. Nice.


Yeah, they seem to be basically the same head internals (i.e., emitter, circuit and optic), just with different bodies. Not sure why the variation on the Lo mode, though.


----------



## Berneck1 (May 8, 2015)

I think I may pick this light up and put it into my rotation. I have often wished Eagletac would make a D25A-clicky into an AAA light. I prefer rear clicky lights to twisty lights. This may be what I've been looking for. I kind of wish the switch was a little more recessed, but it may not pose and issue. I'll have to see.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Dry-cell (May 8, 2015)

I've had my Fenix LD02 since February 2014, I have it on my person often. I do wish that the light would be available in a neutral white tint also. As for the clip, I've had problems with it getting hung up, and removed from my pocket, by loose threads underneath my tee-shirt. I got out of a store one day (this was in the evening) and realized that my flashlight was just dangling by a thin thread behind me!?. The clip retention needs to be stiffer, for sure. If I'm wearing a long sleeve shirt, I like to keep the flashlight inside my left breast pocket, it's much safer there.

For changing light outputs, the tail switch is definitely my preferred method for changing of the modes. It's so much easier to use one-handed this way.


----------



## Berneck1 (May 9, 2015)

Dry-cell said:


> I've had my Fenix LD02 since February 2014, I have it on my person often. I do wish that the light would be available in a neutral white tint also. As for the clip, I've had problems with it getting hung up, and removed from my pocket, by loose threads underneath my tee-shirt. I got out of a store one day (this was in the evening) and realized that my flashlight was just dangling by a thin thread behind me!?. The clip retention needs to be stiffer, for sure. If I'm wearing a long sleeve shirt, I like to keep the flashlight inside my left breast pocket, it's much safer there.
> 
> For changing light outputs, the tail switch is definitely my preferred method for changing of the modes. It's so much easier to use one-handed this way.



Nice pic. I agree tail switch operation is much easier. I've been wanting a tail switch aaa for a while. Any of the ones I have come across did not appeal to me. This one does...


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Dry-cell (May 9, 2015)

Berneck1 said:


> Nice pic.



Thank you Berneck, I took that picture after getting my BK14 last year.

The one thing I really liked about the LD01, was the 3 lumen output. I would have liked to see one more mode added to the LD02, of 0.42-3 lumens.


----------



## Nighted (May 10, 2015)

Dry-cell said:


> Thank you Berneck, I took that picture after getting my BK14 last year.
> 
> The one thing I really liked about the LD01, was the 3 lumen output. I would have liked to see one more mode added to the LD02, of 0.42-3 lumens.



That knife is on my shortlist. Found one in D2 tool steel and some custom G10 scales.

How are you liking the Fenix LD02? I love Fenix lights and am in the market for a AAA. However, I'm leaning more towards Olight or EagleTac.


----------



## Dry-cell (May 11, 2015)

Nighted said:


> That knife is on my shortlist. Found one in D2 tool steel and some custom G10 scales.
> 
> How are you liking the Fenix LD02? I love Fenix lights and am in the market for a AAA. However, I'm leaning more towards Olight or EagleTac.



Yeah the knife shown in the picture is the BK14, with 1095 Cro-Van steel. The BK24 has a stonewashed finish with D2 steel. Those are factory Zytel handles on the knife, shown in the picture, they come in two pairs, one black and one orange. It really makes a difference when handling the knife, far more comfortable.

Like I said in previous posts, I carry the light on me often, because I really like the flashlight. Their are things that I think could be better (in my opinion), but when is anything ever perfect...am I right?.


----------



## mactavish (May 24, 2015)

Berneck1 said:


> I think I may pick this light up and put it into my rotation. I have often wished Eagletac would make a D25A-clicky into an AAA light. I prefer rear clicky lights to twisty lights. This may be what I've been looking for. I kind of wish the switch was a little more recessed, but it may not pose and issue. I'll have to see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums



totally agree, the new Eagletac AAA, is a twisty, so a NO BUY for me, I have enough of those. My EDC is a DQG Tiny AAA with rear push button clicky, but that button can get turned on in my pocket, still nothing smaller or lighter I'm aware of. I may add this Fenix to my collection anyways.


----------



## keithallenlaw (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks selfbuilt! Just bought and now own this little gem on behalf of your review. :goodjob:


----------



## PartyPete (Aug 14, 2015)

Excellent review! 

The LD02 is definitely on the want list. I have plenty of AAAs and no use for them...yet. The LD12 looks good, too, it's a tough call.


----------



## keithallenlaw (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm really surprised at the output this little thing has, for the size of coarse. 



PartyPete said:


> Excellent review!
> 
> The LD02 is definitely on the want list. I have plenty of AAAs and no use for them...yet. The LD12 looks good, too, it's a tough call.


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 30, 2016)

so is this one of the best AAA clicky light on the market still? Thinking of gifting a couple of these. Clicky buttons seem more intuitive for people that don't usually handle flashlights.

The spacing of the levels seems a bit too narrow, and definitely the low should be lower, but for the people I'm gifting it to, the medium is probably fine for 99% of their uses


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jan 30, 2016)

If you like high CRI and neutral tint, check out the *BLF-348*. It uses a 5000K Nichia 219B emitter that has a CRI of 90 (Ra).

The 348 is a simple, single-mode, 1xAAA, 48-lumen flashlight, in a beautiful stainless-steel body. And, yes, it does have a reverse-clicky, tail-cap switch. Price in the group buy at BLF right now is only $6.99 USD.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 31, 2016)

I would get this light (or E99Ti) if Fenix had not been so stubborn to not offer a moon mode. The mid mode is ok even if it's slightly higher than the stated number. Slightly higher is is the low mode as well. It should be 1lm instead of 10!


----------



## Phlogiston (Jan 31, 2016)

I actually like the LD02 mode set, because the 8lm low mode is just enough for me to work on something at arm's length. I'd be lucky to read something at six inches using 1lm. 

Say rather that Fenix could make it a 4-mode light, so that they can add moonlight without making the light less versatile for the likes of me. 

I don't have a problem with clicking through moonlight; I do that every time I turn my BLF A6 on (I prefer to keep mode memory turned off). I accept it as a necessary consequence of making the light more useful for others. 

I do have a problem when a manufacturer decides to assume that everyone can use moonlight and I lose a mode as a result. There are quite a few lights I won't buy because they omit the intermediate modes I need. 

Over the years, Fenix has been one of the few manufacturers who consistently included those intermediate modes. However, I've noticed that some of their newer designs have opted for "Eco" modes like 5lm, which I suspect is an attempt to reduce complaints from lower mode lovers. 

Unfortunately, I see it as an unhappy compromise that's too bright for moonlight lovers and too low for people like me. I hope it's not going to become their standard design approach.


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Feb 1, 2016)

This light turns on in my pocket constantly...

I may go back to the Fenix twist


----------

